# inbreeding big issue?



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

A friend of mine, who keeps doves & pigeons, her sibling doves whose parents were
unrelated are expecting two babies in a week or so but she's concerned. What are the possible problems, 
with just two siblings reproducing? What could be the consequences for the babies? I had to ask for her.

Thanks.​


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

really there is no problem in the first and second generation. 

I have noticed that most breeders sells babies as a pair from the same batch. the cycle continues.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Very little....tell your friend not to worry. A lot of times pigeons do this. I think that people who specifically breed them for blood lines are the ones who worry. You wouldn't want to continue inbreeding them, of course, but babies born to siblings whose parents weren't related, shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

That's a relief! She was worried that she had let them incubate without a thought to what might happen.
Because of the calcium deficiencies of one of her doves, the babies I raised have leg deformities. 
One baby's leg is completely out to the side, so he has to hop around, and the other one is just 
weak. Both in the right leg. She is very, very upset about that. The female dove had access to plenty of grit 
but wasn't taking in the calcium properly or something. It's very upsetting that the baby's suffered because of that.

But she'll be glad to hear this won't hurt the little ones.​


----------



## clhbubba (Jan 11, 2008)

*more questions on inbreeding*

What if the parents were siblings, but two pigeons from two different clutches bond? I think that is just the same as two from the same clutch. I would appreciate any information on this. A year ago I picked up two babies with their pin feathers just breaking from under an overpass. I now have 9 pigeons. A couple of them have paired off and I'm pretty sure they are trying to lay eggs. I've taken almost everything out but they are nesting on anything and everything. I have been unable to find acceptable fake eggs and the parents have two more babies as a result. I guess my question is, is there a really big chance they will have deformed babies? I actually read somewhere that this inbreeding is a frequent happening in the wild. Still a bit worried though.


----------

